# Where to Buy Hardware Cloth



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey all! I haven't been on in forever it seems...

Anyhow, I just got a new cage for my babies and I want to cover it with the hardware cloth everyone always mentions. However, I'm not sure where I can buy said cloth. I tried Home Depot last night but they either didn't have it, or no one knew where it was.

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

You could try Ace Hardware. And here.....http://www.doityourself.com/invt/6100820


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks! I will try Ace Hardware first.  

I'm trying to avoid ordering online if I can, but if I have to oh well.


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

actually gere in canada, we have dollerama's and they sell those cloths at the dollerama's. (dollar stores)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

really? i've never seen hardware cloth in the dollar stores. the only places i've seen them is home improvement stores like kents and home depot and canadian tire. i have seen it some in live stock animal stores too, but the gauge wasn't right.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Home depot does have it, you have to look near the lawn and garden section though. You want the green coated stuff instead of the plain metal stuff. It won't get as stinky as fast, plus it's not as harsh on your hands when cutting it. If you can't find it, check lawn and garden centers.


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

Go to home depot. ask for CHICKEN WIRE. Then they'll point ya in the right direction xD (no offence but people that work at Home Depot aren't the brightest lightbulb in the building xD)


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

or ask for garden mesh, its the same stuff.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I'm going to try a hardware store tonight, and if I have no success I'll go and yell at the boneheads working at Home Depot.


----------

